
Show HN: Linjat, a small puzzle game - jsnell
https://linjat.snellman.net
======
jsnell
This game was originally designed as a substrate for experimenting with
procedural puzzle generation (for generating interesting puzzles given a rules
set, not for generating new rules sets).

I thought I'd post it here, since it ended up being kind of fun to play in
it's own right, not just an algorithmic experiment.

~~~
konamacona
I̶ ̶m̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶m̶i̶s̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶,̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶
̶t̶h̶i̶n̶k̶ ̶e̶a̶s̶y̶ ̶4̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶u̶n̶s̶o̶l̶v̶a̶b̶l̶e̶.̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶b̶o̶t̶t̶o̶m̶
̶6̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶e̶x̶t̶e̶n̶d̶ ̶u̶p̶w̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶b̶l̶o̶c̶k̶s̶
̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶4̶,̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶f̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶g̶o̶e̶s̶ ̶h̶o̶r̶i̶z̶o̶n̶t̶a̶l̶,̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶
̶6̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶r̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶u̶n̶p̶l̶a̶y̶a̶b̶l̶e̶.̶

[https://linjat.snellman.net/#game.easy.4](https://linjat.snellman.net/#game.easy.4)

edit: My logic parts are weak

~~~
sonofgod
I beat it fine; both 6's are horizontal.

------
tartoran
This is a great game, I will add it to my home screen. It plays nicely in the
browser on an old iPhone, mine. What did you use to make Linjat? Would you
shatter the technologies? Any github?

~~~
jsnell
The UI is mostly raw Javascript, with a bit of jquery. It's all in one JS file
and not minimized, so you can view the source in the browser if you want to
see what it looks like. (Spoiler: it looks like a disgusting pile of hacks,
just like all game UI code tends to).

The puzzle generator is in C++.

I'll put both on Github, but they require a bit of cleanup work first.

------
onemoresoop
I love it. Was a bit confused at fist since the lines can be extended in both
ways. Yeah, i see this as an little addictive game. Do you have it on IOS?

~~~
jsnell
Afraid not. But I think you can use "add to home screen" in Safari to get an
icon to launch it as an app (i.e. no browser controls).

------
pwaivers
One suggestion: There should be some positive feedback when you solve a
puzzle. Like prints "Congrats" and play a little jingle.

Overall great game!

------
erichsu
Enjoying this! Other than the bug about instructions not showing right in
landscape mode due to noted css issue.

------
glenmcd
Linjat is a great game, and my GF got immediately hooked also :) I suggest
that it would greatly benefit from adding features: 1\. Save/restore 2\.
Undo/redo

------
failrate
It's really, really good. I really like manipulating the number lines, which I
think is important (the basic action in a game should feel inherently good)

------
phailhaus
Navigation seems to be broken. Nothing happens when I use the browser's
(Chrome) back button to return to the main page, even though the hash changes.

------
ozmaverick72
Very enjoyable, fun simple game. Would like it to show your the highest level
you have solved so far. eg. Highest score: easy level 4

------
aurelwu
very elegant puzzle with super simple rules (which I consider a big plus over
hard to explain puzzle games... which my games might suffer from a bit).
Extending a line in both ways is a bit more cumbersome, maybe you should allow
start drawing a line everywhere and just materialize it if it crosses a
number.

------
realo
Cool thingie.

However... I would re-label the « Back » button as « Home » and add a « Back »
button that undoes the last move...

------
Strang
Great idea for a puzzle. It really needs a grid and an undo buffer.

------
mmazzarolo
Really cool, seems similar to the trees and tents puzzle game.

------
krmbzds
This is a great puzzle game. I am absolutely hooked!

------
Timucin
Amazingly simple yet awesome. Well done.

------
tardismechanic
Oh my god I love this game! Well done!

------
kentbrew
Why is there a Done button?

------
malkia
Fantastic! Thank you so much!!!

